# The Doughboy Is Toast



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 3, 2004)

THE DOUGHBOY IS TOAST

It is with the saddest heart that I must pass on the following news.
Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment
community.

The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and
complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71. Doughboy was
buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to
pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack,the
California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, Little Debbie,
and Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours.

Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a
man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly in
show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers.

He was not considered a very "smart" cookie, wasting much of his dough
on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, he still
as a crusty old man was considered a roll model for millions.

Doughboy is survived by his wife, Play Dough, two children, John Dough
and Jane Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by
his elderly father, Pop Tart.

The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## ppko (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks for the laughs I haven't heard this one in a while:lol:


----------



## Baytor (Dec 3, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 3, 2004)

Very cute.  Thanks for the smile.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 3, 2004)

That was very clever.  These things never have the original writer probably long lost~ could be a famous joke writer on TV or completely forgotten. Thanks for the funny HHJH! TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 3, 2004)

Good one, Steve! :lol:


----------



## Zepp (Dec 3, 2004)

:rofl:  I'm hungry now...


----------

